# General > PC & Console Gaming >  Now that's a lot of money

## RecQuery

I ran my Steam account through an online calculator - http://www.steamcalculator.com/id/recquery - and it seems I've bought $2240.68 USD / £1437.16 GBP worth of games. I've only had a Steam account since November 2011.

----------


## Niall Fernie

Its a pity they don't give the console prices for comparison.

----------


## RecQuery

> Its a pity they don't give the console prices for comparison.


it's probably cheaper on PC. Also that link doesn't take into account all of the offers those games were bought under. Lots of 50-75% off games there.

----------


## Tavendale

Yowch!$3009.57 USDStill, don't see me buying anything else in near future other than Borderlands 2.

----------


## phoenixtwin2

> Yowch!$3009.57 USDStill, don't see me buying anything else in near future other than Borderlands 2.


Not even Black Ops 2? Assassins Creed 3? Halo 4?  ::

----------

